# WormShield side effects?



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Background info:*
I went to the vet today to have my dog Leela checked for her lethargy. The veterinarian checked her temperature (normal) and did a fecal (negative). He found her to be healthy, but blames her lethargy due to the fact she is underweight (4 1/2 months old and weighs only 24 lbs). He then dewormed her (strongid), gave her Worm Shield (heartworm prevenative) and recommended a brand of dog food for me. She is to be seen again in two weeks and be dewormed to be on the safe side in case something is incubating (I recently adopted her from a shelter). If she did not perk up by that time, blood work would then be done. 

*Situation:*
The veterinarian already gave her the first months dose of Worm shield. I am not familiar with this brand, so I started doing some research online about Worm Shield in comparison to Heartguard, and the only difference I have seen is that Worm Shield not only covers heartworms, but ascardis and hookworms. However, I am not liking what I am reading in regards to the side effects and how the brand was recalled on many events. Leela is already very lethargic and malnourished. Will this only worsen her health? Does anyone have any experience with this brand? On her next dosage, should I just switch her to heartguard?

*Here is the product inf**ormation:*
http://www.schuylerproducts.com/pdf/Worm Shield Sales Sheet.pdf

All suggestions and feedback is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you vet do any bloodwork on her to check for anemia or anything else that might be off?

It doesn't sound like you trust this vet very much, which to me, means you aren't comfortable with the decisions he is making. Perhaps it's time to look for a new vet?

I use Interceptor for my dogs. Other people use Heartguard. If you are not comfortable with the Wormshield then switch when she is due for her next dose.

What dog food did he recommend?


Just an fyi...I had a beautiful collie puppy who became lethargic and was losing weight. The vet blew me off as it was a growth spurt and in my ignorance I didn't push the matter. A month later my puppy was dead. *Push the matter until you are happy with the answer!!!*


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It looks like Worm Shield has the same ingredients as Heartgard Plus?

I might be more worried about the food that the vet recommended than the heartworm preventative, since vets typically don't know much about food.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I have read ur previous posts. You are clearly not happy with your vets service and I tend to agree. I would suggest a second opinion and a CBC (long version) you should have a baseline anyway. I would be more inclined to see the blood work than worm her again. I was unable to get a clear indication of what you are feeding, sounds like you may have changed a couple times. This is a very critical time in development, she needs to be properly diagnosed I think and given the best food possible to get her where she needs to be. I assume Texas is endemic for heartworm; if not, I would be cautious about meds until you know what is happening with her. You are right to be concerned, it's not normal behavior.

Maybe you can find a vet here for a second opinion, use the search function:

AHVMA - American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association 

If she has an appetite (or not even!lol), consider supplementing with fresh food to get some nutrients in her and some weight on her....I always recommend this link:

http://www.homevet.com/petcare/documents/FreshFoodSupplement.pdf

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd like to add that you should not have any vax given to your pup if she is health compromised. Wait until she is stronger, especially for the rabies vax and that should be given by itself, two weeks from other vaccinations.
I hope the worming will help her gain energy and weight. Please keep us updated...


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd like to add that you should not have any vax given to your pup if she is health compromised.


YES! Thx, forgot that.....do NOT let the vet push it on you.....


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your comments and suggestions; I really appreciate it. After Leela was dewormed last week and I incorporated can food to her diet, I noticed a change in her energy level. From a scale of 1 being the lowest and 10 being the highest she was at a 3, I want to say right now she is at a 4 going on to a 5.

Her meals are prepared as follows: IAMS puppy kibble mixed with Authority can food, table spoon of Nutri cal supplement, and and a table spoon of Missing Link vitamin and mineral supplement. The veterinarian recommended the Authority can food and suggested I did not change her diet anymore, until she gains a bit of weight. Also, the reason why I incorporated the Missing Link product to her diet was because she began to chew on the brick wall or scrape her teeth on the cement floor. A friend of mine told me it was because she was lacking something in her diet and it probably is due to a mineral deficiency. 

Veterinarian wise, a friend of mine who currently owns a GSD with hip dysplacia recommended that I visited his veterinarian. He explained to me how this veterinarian actually did an actual physical exam, examined his joints, did x-rays, and conducted a blood test. I already scheduled an appointment with him this coming Wednesday. I must say though, I am a little nervous. I just hope everything is fine with her.

Thank you all for everything. I will keep everyone posted on her health and overall being. Thank you again.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would get off the Iams...find a food with no corn, no sorghum, no by-products.


----------

